# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Pen blank giveaway



## gman2431 (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's a box o blanks up for grabs. 

There's a couple catches tho that I will keep under my hat until they are given away. You won't be obligated for anything so don't worry. 

I would however keep an eye on how the site runs and you'll be just fine and eligible to receive the box. 

Its mostly full of walnut and some other random blanks. 

If you want it, Just comment on here and I will choose some on the 25th as a Christmas surprise. I will also tell how I came up with the person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2014)

Great gesture Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess this is contagious, I was just looking on here trying to figure on how to do a contest.
Very cool of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2014)

Sure nice of you! I don't turn pens, but someone will really like your Christmas generosity! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MTMan (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm always happy to have more material ready to work, but I'm also happy to watch others get and use free stuff. Thanks for your generosity. This community is one of the only ones anywhere that I occasionally take time to participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2014)

Very cool gesture Cody! I do not turn so please pick somebody else, but very nice of you to do this! TA


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2014)

Cody I should watch this forum more often. Thanks for doing this. I saw Allan's first but you spurred him. Paying forward is contagious isn't it. :-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2014)

Comment on here.


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Comment on here.



C'mon Tony, you were just supposed to comment "on here"!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2014)

Tony said:


> C'mon Tony, you were just supposed to comment "on here"!!!!!!!!!!!


Woops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 25, 2014)

By split decision and a recount. 






























@Tclem send me your address! Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> By split decision and a recount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Another Christmas present.


----------

